# New Years Day Cyclocross @Herne Hill



## iLB (26 Dec 2011)

Will be there racing on a borrowed XC bike for a laugh, anyone else planning on going?


----------



## iLB (27 Dec 2011)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRNqHPEBxGs


expect it to look a bit like that (video from this years event)


----------

